

We (ironically) recommend: - mkrecny
http://www.mkrecny.com/entry/16/

======
spinosa
How about training a neural network for each user? You could provide lots of
inputs that wouldn't be useful for all users (time of day, pervious likes,
week of month, moon cycle, volume on twitter, DJIA movement) but may be very
useful for a given user...

So many web apps (due to their nature, I'm sure) are based on a one-size-fits-
all approach recommendation engine (i.e. Netflix, Pandora). How about an
"everybody is different" approach that takes advantage of cloud
processing/storage and scale? Sounds like a fun experiment, at least.

~~~
reecepacheco
with an input like "pervious likes," you could really know what someone likes

;)

